# Cubase export Fehler



## powerjams (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich mein Projekt exportieren will, meldet er mir einen Fehler das nicht exportiert werden kann!
Die Locator sind auch schon richtig gesetzt.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (27. Juli 2004)

Was genau meldet er für ein Fehler ?


----------



## powerjams (27. Juli 2004)

hier ein screenie


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (27. Juli 2004)

gut,
Als was wolltest du es Exportieren ? wav ?


----------



## powerjams (27. Juli 2004)

Egal es geht gar kein format


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (27. Juli 2004)

gar keines ...   
Ui das ist mir  unbekannt.
Melde dich mal bei Freakquenzy im Board djtutorials.de er hat dort den durchblick.

ich weiss so jetzt nicht weiter da mir solch ein fehler unbekannt ist.
würde gern helfen.
vieleicht kann er dir helfen.


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (27. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mich zusätzlich schlau gemacht und konnte keine ergbnisse finden.

Steinberg Support könnte ich dir noch anbieten.


----------

